

Unnatural selection: Robots start to evolve - waleedka
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20126946.600-unnatural-selection-robots-start-to-evolve.html?full=true

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=467715>

